
Zero Zero lands $25M for Hover Camera, selfie stick with wings - kjhughes
http://recode.net/2016/04/26/the-hover-camera-a-selfie-stick-with-wings-lands-15-million-in-funding/
======
alttab
The video shows its really, really, loud. $25M for a selfie stick seems like a
little much.

Now, if you have an intelligent drone that follows me and takes videos and
pictures and automatically makes movies out of it, plays theme music while I'm
walking, and is an IoT voice commanded device over 4GLTE now we are talking!

Until then, I'll keep my money.

